# Canon unveils the PowerShot Zoom



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 14, 2020)

> One of Canon’s concept cameras from a year or so ago looks like it’s going to hit consumers hands in the near future, but only in Japan for now.
> Canon is crowdfunding this new concept on Makuake, a Japanese version of Kickstarter.
> *Canon PowerShot Zoom specifications*
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## bbasiaga (Sep 14, 2020)

I see what they are going for there....could be interesting. Looks like it records as you view, and then you can take screen caps. 

I'm curious too...only available in Japan, but the ads contain a lot of Caucasians and scenes from around the world. I'd be interested to understand the psychology and sociology behind that. 

-Brian


----------



## Bert63 (Sep 14, 2020)

They'd sell all of these they can make methinks.


----------



## Joules (Sep 14, 2020)

What, no aperture specification given?


----------



## Eclipsed (Sep 14, 2020)

Feels like an image-stablized 2x-8x digital monocular. With recording and imaging capabilities. Not bad.

Look for high-ISO giving effective night vision.


----------



## zim (Sep 14, 2020)

Looks like a fun little thing. I'd imagine that even at 800 on a digital zoom the image would be ok on a phone which would be the viewing device of choice. Quite fancy it but only if they do it in red


----------



## knight427 (Sep 14, 2020)

If it has seamless integration with Android and iOS, this could be a pretty big deal. It looks interesting to me, but I wouldn't spend my camera money on it. Meaning it needs to be under $500 and then my wife might want us to get one after half of our friends have it.

EDIT: I watched the video before noticing the specs. Seems well-priced for 1080p and has a healthy upgrade path open to it if it catches on.


----------



## cayenne (Sep 14, 2020)

Interesting concept, but wow...I just have problems imagining getting "that" excited about soccer games.
I've tried watching them, but ugh...boring.
You often seem to go MOST of the game time with no scoring...games can end in a tie??
And for some reason, the time of the time seems rather arbitrary....the games over...OOPS, nope, for some unexplained reason we're going to add what seems to be random amounts of time left to keep playing.

That last one I saw the first time I got remotely interested in it when the US got in there for one of the big tournaments for the first time, and it appeared they won...then for reasons no one could explain on the air when listening to it, they kept adding time till the US lost.

Anyway....I will put it at least one rung ahead of cricket as far as excitement and watchability....

Oh well, the rest of the world seems to like it, but I just don't get it.

I'm guessing this camera is being put out first in some part of the world that like soccer?

C


----------



## mjohnston39 (Sep 14, 2020)

The advertisement looks ridiculous, but I sort of want one.


----------



## sean3d (Sep 14, 2020)

I want two for binocular viewing!


----------



## Tony Bennett (Sep 14, 2020)

Reminds me of my Sig Sauer rangefinder. I think this camera would be kinda cool to have.


----------



## knight427 (Sep 14, 2020)

sean3d said:


> I want two for binocular viewing!



I want a 24-2400mm version mounted to a helmet with Rx eyeglass projection for augmented reality-style viewing with eye motion detect for controlling and also 2 card slots or else Canon is *******!


----------



## weixing (Sep 14, 2020)

Look like a good "always with you" birding camera.


----------



## Osama (Sep 14, 2020)

So, Canon crippled the r5 to protect their PowerShot Zoom camera line!


----------



## Joules (Sep 14, 2020)

weixing said:


> Look like a good "always with you" birding camera.


I think that heavily depends on the alternatives you have. The emphasis is more in the 'always' than the 'good' here I think. With such a small sensor, you're getting 5.8 stops less light than FF. And those dimensions don't give me the impression that the f/number is eye watering high to begin with.

But it certainly is world's ahead of smartphone quality. Attached is a picture of a wild rabbit taken with a Google Pixel 3a from a moderate distance at full digital zoom. Taken more for testing purposes than with the intent to get an actual keeper out of it. So if that's the alternative, this device is a gigantic upgrade.


----------



## BakaBokeh (Sep 14, 2020)

I want one.


----------



## Alastair Norcross (Sep 14, 2020)

cayenne said:


> Interesting concept, but wow...I just have problems imagining getting "that" excited about soccer games.
> I've tried watching them, but ugh...boring.
> You often seem to go MOST of the game time with no scoring...games can end in a tie??
> And for some reason, the time of the time seems rather arbitrary....the games over...OOPS, nope, for some unexplained reason we're going to add what seems to be random amounts of time left to keep playing.
> ...


Yes, it's probably made for the part of the world that likes the two most popular sports in the world: football (the real kind, played with the feet and a roundball), and cricket. That would be pretty much the whole world, except the US. I used to think you had to grow up with it to like cricket (like Marmite), but my wife, who is American, loves it too, so I suppose it's just a matter of having the patience, and the intellectual ability, to appreciate the sporting equivalent of chess. When people used to ask me to decribe cricket to them, I would say that it's the grown-up version of baseball, but that really gives baseball too much credit.


----------



## knight427 (Sep 14, 2020)

Alastair Norcross said:


> Yes, it's probably made for the part of the world that likes the two most popular sports in the world: football (the real kind, played with the feet and a roundball), and cricket. That would be pretty much the whole world, except the US. I used to think you had to grow up with it to like cricket (like Marmite), but my wife, who is American, loves it too, so I suppose it's just a matter of having the patience, and the intellectual ability, to appreciate the sporting equivalent of chess. When people used to ask me to decribe cricket to them, I would say that it's the grown-up version of baseball, but that really gives baseball too much credit.



LOL. Imagine, living a life where you believe watching other people do stuff has any relation to your own intelligence! AND, that it only applies if you watch other people doing a specific version of hitting a ball with a bat. Please, do tell us what color underwear we must be wearing to maximize our intellectual capabilities?


----------



## fingerstein (Sep 14, 2020)

A nice gadget for watching TV... in these times.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 14, 2020)

I also find it interesting. a 1/3 in sensor is smart phone sized, so it will have to compete with smart phones which may be difficult. I expect that they are being cautious.


----------



## mbike999 (Sep 14, 2020)

cayenne said:


> Interesting concept, but wow...I just have problems imagining getting "that" excited about soccer games.
> I've tried watching them, but ugh...boring.
> You often seem to go MOST of the game time with no scoring...games can end in a tie??
> And for some reason, the time of the time seems rather arbitrary....the games over...OOPS, nope, for some unexplained reason we're going to add what seems to be random amounts of time left to keep playing.
> ...



lol, it sounds like you have no clue how popular soccer is basically everywhere other than the US. There are many places people would give away their first born just to see a soccer game.


----------



## B_Mourning (Sep 14, 2020)

This could be incredibly useful at the archery/shooting range and come in handy for other outdoor activities. I wonder if its weather sealed? I have my doubts at that price point but wonder if that option would be available down the road. Lots of potential here.


----------



## Joules (Sep 14, 2020)

Guys, please. I'm sure we all know that different people have different tastes. That extends to all kind of entainment.

If somebody doesn't find joy in something that does not require debating them. It is fine for people to look at something and just determine that it's not for them. So long as they can also accept and respect the passion others may have for that very same thing, of course. Give and take.

It is annoying enough to have the people on the forum who treat camera brands like sports teams that you have to be a devoted fan of. Let's keep it to that, no need to drag actual sports into it.


----------



## timmy_650 (Sep 14, 2020)

I think it is a pretty good idea but kinda late to the party, now that companys are putting mega zooms in their cell phones. But They are pretty week from what I have heard. So it could do ok. I went hiking in the mountains for a few days where weight mattered, so having the power shot and a cell phone would of been pretty nice, bc there were lots of animals in that area.


----------



## Mr.Burberry (Sep 14, 2020)

bbasiaga said:


> I'm curious too...only available in Japan, but the ads contain a lot of Caucasians and scenes from around the world. I'd be interested to understand the psychology and sociology behind that.


Well, I noticed DJI (Chinese manufacturer) does the same thing in their ads and promo pics. Makes me "Hm.." all the time.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 14, 2020)

Mr.Burberry said:


> Well, I noticed DJI (Chinese manufacturer) does the same thing in their ads and promo pics. Makes me "Hm.." all the time.


It's cool to have Westerners in Asian ads, haven't you seen Lost in Translation? One thing always amused me, when I lived in Europe made in the USA or popular in the USA was seen as having a certain added value, when I lived in the USA being European or made in Europe was treated the same!


----------



## SteveC (Sep 14, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> It's cool to have Westerners in Asian ads, haven't you seen Lost in Translation? One thing always amused me, when I lived in Europe made in the USA or popular in the USA was seen as having a certain added value, when I lived in the USA being European or made in Europe was treated the same!



Back in Soviet days, they would say "it must be foreign" as a compliment.

That's a gigantic ouch!!! right there.


----------



## slclick (Sep 14, 2020)

cayenne said:


> Interesting concept, but wow...I just have problems imagining getting "that" excited about soccer games.
> I've tried watching them, but ugh...boring.
> You often seem to go MOST of the game time with no scoring...games can end in a tie??
> And for some reason, the time of the time seems rather arbitrary....the games over...OOPS, nope, for some unexplained reason we're going to add what seems to be random amounts of time left to keep playing.
> ...


Maybe they need pads, time outs, commercial breaks and arbitrary rules, eh? Not everything can be as exiting to watch as cycling.


----------



## brad-man (Sep 14, 2020)

WARNING: Do not run while looking thru the Powershot Zoom. You could trip and put your eye out.


----------



## nikkito (Sep 14, 2020)

bbasiaga said:


> I'm curious too...only available in Japan, but the ads contain a lot of Caucasians and scenes from around the world. I'd be interested to understand the psychology and sociology behind that.
> 
> -Brian


I was thinking about that too. Really strange!


----------



## nikkito (Sep 14, 2020)

This is going to make the voyeur pornhub categories explode!


----------



## magarity (Sep 14, 2020)

sean3d said:


> I want two for binocular viewing!


You can point them in different directions and pretend you're a chameleon.


----------



## Kit. (Sep 14, 2020)

cayenne said:


> Interesting concept, but wow...I just have problems imagining getting "that" excited about soccer games.
> I've tried watching them, but ugh...boring.


----------



## dominic_siu (Sep 15, 2020)

Before this post, sold out already


----------



## Mr.Burberry (Sep 15, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> It's cool to have Westerners in Asian ads, haven't you seen Lost in Translation? One thing always amused me, when I lived in Europe made in the USA or popular in the USA was seen as having a certain added value, when I lived in the USA being European or made in Europe was treated the same!


I've never seen "Lost in Translation" but look like an interesting movie to check out. Thank you!
On the Europe-USA part, I can relate 100%!!  This is so true!


----------



## fabao (Sep 15, 2020)

cayenne said:


> Interesting concept, but wow...I just have problems imagining getting "that" excited about soccer games.
> I've tried watching them, but ugh...boring.
> You often seem to go MOST of the game time with no scoring...games can end in a tie??
> And for some reason, the time of the time seems rather arbitrary....the games over...OOPS, nope, for some unexplained reason we're going to add what seems to be random amounts of time left to keep playing.
> ...



Funny, love for sports I think really comes down to where you grew up. Growing up in Brazil, everything is about soccer. I remember not going to school on Mondays when my team lost on the weekend. Living now in the US, I really tried understanding and watching but, oh man, baseball and Football are so boring. Baseball plays almost every day and the latter has some many interruptions. Who has the time? I am with you on Cricket. But my Aussie coworker loves it. But one thing you cannot deny though is I think the crowd in a soccer match does not compare to any other sport. Having attended many baseball, hockey, and basketball games, all I see the crowd really doing is chanting a very non-imaginative "defense, defense".


----------



## Mr.Burberry (Sep 15, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I also find it interesting. a 1/3 in sensor is smart phone sized, so it will have to compete with smart phones which may be difficult. I expect that they are being cautious.


I don't think so unless you are aware of smartphones with 100mm-400mm focal range (not to mention digital 800mm zoom).


----------



## squarebox (Sep 15, 2020)

bbasiaga said:


> I'm curious too...only available in Japan, but the ads contain a lot of Caucasians and scenes from around the world. I'd be interested to understand the psychology and sociology behind that.



Japanese value the opinions of those outside Japan more than those inside Japan. It also goes to show that the brand is internationally recognized. It's super prevalent in japan. 

For instance, a lot of movies, actors, singers, and professional sportsmen see a HUGE spike in their popularity domestically if they receive any recognition abroad by winning a competition or receiving an award. Examples are Kimi no Na, Okuribito, Ichiro, Daisuke.

Canon also has a long history of testing new ideas in their home market only before releasing worldwide.


----------



## Bennymiata (Sep 15, 2020)

I wonder why a company as big and as rich as Canon would need to crowd fund anything?
Maybe just to see if the public are interested in the product. A way to gauge possible sales.
I wouldn't mind to have one just to keep in the glovebox or pocket.


----------



## renlok (Sep 15, 2020)

For $300, take my money. Worth a gamble I think.


----------



## canonnews (Sep 15, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I also find it interesting. a 1/3 in sensor is smart phone sized, so it will have to compete with smart phones which may be difficult. I expect that they are being cautious.


smartphones don't have a 100-400mm zoom though.

I'd totally get this. hard to bring cameras into a sporting event these days.. imagine a pocket sized 100-400?


----------



## dcm (Sep 15, 2020)

Interesting concept and form factor. I think this might replace the 8X monocular in my hiking kit. I might even leave the camera at home for some hikes/showshoes.


----------



## Skyscraperfan (Sep 15, 2020)

I an device so extreme long (compared to the thickness of a smartphone camera) I would expect quite extreme zoom capabilities and yet it is only a 4x zoom. Seems the optics do not make use of that length.


----------



## Pierre Lagarde (Sep 15, 2020)

What would be cool is the same tool in a binocular set, with the ability to shoot stereoscopic pictures...


----------



## hachu21 (Sep 15, 2020)

Why is that any better than the existing powershots with greater optical range, equivalent price and foot print?
The latest SX740 HS got a 24-960 equiv. F/3.3-6.9 with a 1/2.3 sensor...
Except for the monocular form factor, I don't get it. Maybe a specific IS giving 8 to 10 stop stabilization? Seems necessary for the targeted market and explain the "big" size?


----------



## Chig (Sep 15, 2020)

cayenne said:


> Interesting concept, but wow...I just have problems imagining getting "that" excited about soccer games.
> I've tried watching them, but ugh...boring.
> You often seem to go MOST of the game time with no scoring...games can end in a tie??
> And for some reason, the time of the time seems rather arbitrary....the games over...OOPS, nope, for some unexplained reason we're going to add what seems to be random amounts of time left to keep playing.
> ...


Better than all the weird American games : 
Baseball - just a kids game played by grown ups in weird pants 
American football - sissy version of rugby with weird pants and padded shirts and helmets and eyeliner make up
Basketball is a great sport though I have to admit (even with the strange oversized shorts ) and the only American sport played in lots of countries
Cricket is pretty boring to watch (though it’s quite fun to play on the beach)


----------



## Kit. (Sep 15, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I also find it interesting. a 1/3 in sensor is smart phone sized, so it will have to compete with smart phones which may be difficult. I expect that they are being cautious.


It's the entrance pupil size and the angle of view what matters here, not so much the sensor size.


----------



## Tmjc.wolf (Sep 15, 2020)

Joules said:


> What, no aperture specification given?


I just calculated it with the specifications given, you have a crop factor of 7.2. That means that the FF equivalent apature is f40-f45. I think I know why they didnt market it as such haha


----------



## bbasiaga (Sep 15, 2020)

squarebox said:


> Japanese value the opinions of those outside Japan more than those inside Japan. It also goes to show that the brand is internationally recognized. It's super prevalent in japan.
> 
> For instance, a lot of movies, actors, singers, and professional sportsmen see a HUGE spike in their popularity domestically if they receive any recognition abroad by winning a competition or receiving an award. Examples are Kimi no Na, Okuribito, Ichiro, Daisuke.
> 
> Canon also has a long history of testing new ideas in their home market only before releasing worldwide.


Very interesting. I know it is something cultural like that. My limited and painful experience with marketing is when I was in the food industry. And their mantra here in the USA was that people wanted to see people like themselves using the products. That's why we've seen diversity increase in advertising over the last generation. The previous generation (those that were parents when i was a kid in the 80s) valued seeing how it fit in to the typical American household (more correctly, the storybook view of the typical american household) - so it was always something like a bottle of ketchup on the dinner table next to mom, dad, and 2.5 kids, plus a dog. 

I'm sure Japan has its own version of these same concepts over the years - what they value and why. 

-Brian


----------



## BeenThere (Sep 15, 2020)

Chig said:


> Better than all the weird American games :
> Baseball - just a kids game played by grown ups in weird pants
> American football - sissy version of rugby with weird pants and padded shirts and helmets and eyeliner make up
> Basketball is a great sport though I have to admit (even with the strange oversized shorts ) and the only American sport played in lots of countries
> Cricket is pretty boring to watch (though it’s quite fun to play on the beach)


All are boring to watch unless you have a kid playing.


----------



## Billybob (Sep 15, 2020)

hachu21 said:


> Why is that any better than the existing powershots with greater optical range, equivalent price and foot print?
> The latest SX740 HS got a 24-960 equiv. F/3.3-6.9 with a 1/2.3 sensor...
> Except for the monocular form factor, I don't get it. Maybe a specific IS giving 8 to 10 stop stabilization? Seems necessary for the targeted market and explain the "big" size?


Equivalent foot print??? I looked at the SX740. It doesn't look pocketable to me (unless, you're wearing a huge overcoat). This new camera will fit into the pocket of your skinny jeans. I've been looking for a pocketable camera forever that is more capable and flexible than a cellphone. This camera plus my cellphone--never thought that the solution would be to carry two cameras all the time--will give me wide-angle to extreme telephoto coverage all the time. 

I never in my wildest dreams thought that staid-old-super-conservative Canon would become the next innovation king, but it looks like they have.



Tmjc.wolf said:


> I just calculated it with the specifications given, you have a crop factor of 7.2. That means that the FF equivalent apature is f40-f45. I think I know why they didnt market it as such haha



Equivalence again!??! What this means is that there will be huge DOF (no need to focus) with lots of noise reduction applied. If the NR is not too over the top, or better yet, with a few NR level options, it should still be good.


----------



## Hector1970 (Sep 15, 2020)

Clever device will sell well. Probably practically not very good quality but I can see sports fans using them and nosey parkers.


----------



## Surab (Sep 15, 2020)

Love this, just take it on hikes to be able to check all the various animals. 

@ sports:
To all the people that think it is fine to insult entire nations and cultures over their sports: Why? What does it give you? What does this say about your personal maturity and culture? I am speechless at what the internet unearths, every day....

PS: Sarcasm does not fly over the internet and text.....


----------



## AJ (Sep 15, 2020)

Ship ahoy, matey!


----------



## michi (Sep 15, 2020)

cayenne said:


> Interesting concept, but wow...I just have problems imagining getting "that" excited about soccer games.
> I've tried watching them, but ugh...boring.
> You often seem to go MOST of the game time with no scoring...games can end in a tie??
> And for some reason, the time of the time seems rather arbitrary....the games over...OOPS, nope, for some unexplained reason we're going to add what seems to be random amounts of time left to keep playing.
> ...


Why bother writing a big rant about something which just a personal opinion? That’s like saying “I can’t understand how people like burgers“. To each their own. I’m sure this camera would lend itself to any sport, pick your favorite...


----------



## sanj (Sep 15, 2020)

Canon on a roll!!! Bravo. Something has changed at Canon. It is far more aggressive than it was 3 odd years ago. Awesome!


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 15, 2020)

sanj said:


> Canon on a roll!!! Bravo. Something has changed at Canon. It is far more aggressive than it was 3 odd years ago. Awesome!


Don't forget the timeframe for products like we are seeing now from conception to production.


----------



## stevelee (Sep 15, 2020)

Mr.Burberry said:


> I've never seen "Lost in Translation" but look like an interesting movie to check out. Thank you!
> On the Europe-USA part, I can relate 100%!!  This is so true!


I saw it in a theater when it first was around and enjoyed it. I don't think there were many people in the theater. 

A couple years back a friend from college days was visiting, and he mentioned that he'd like to watch the movie some time. I told him I thought he might like it. On a free evening I checked my streaming sources and found I needed to pay Apple a few bucks, so I did. Watching it with him was a different experience. I got more out of the movie because I had seen it before, and he thought it was so funny in places that the laughter was contagious. So now I remember the movie more fondly than I did originally.


----------



## stevelee (Sep 15, 2020)

When I retired and moved here, I got a season ticket to all the sports at the college. I like basketball more than other sports, both as a spectator and in years gone by playing it (though never on a real team). Soccer season started first, and I made it to most home games. Toward the end of the season there were cold, drizzly nights when the game is in overtime and I'm just hoping someone will go ahead and score. I didn't care which side by then. I enjoyed the games more when I sat with knowledgeable fans, but then that's true of most sports.

I enjoy going to (US) football games, but don't care for it on TV. It seems like three hours of commercials punctuated by people standing around.


----------



## tron (Sep 16, 2020)

OK different concept, but similar size: why not a superzoom compact with 1/2.3 inch sensor instead?
It has better optical zoom and it is not that more expensive!


----------



## Surab (Sep 16, 2020)

So technically, that 12MP sensor should yield lossless 1080p at 800mm with a 2x crop, right? This sounds like a fun setup if accompanied by a small action camera. Super basic documentary covering the wide and tele for memories leaving more time to actually enjoy the experience with family and friends. 



tron said:


> OK different concept, but similar size: why not a superzoom compact with 1/2.3 inch sensor instead?
> It hass better optical zoom and it is not that more expensive!



I guess size and ease of use would be my assumptions. But it is a very fair point.


----------



## Mr.Burberry (Sep 16, 2020)

stevelee said:


> I saw it in a theater when it first was around and enjoyed it. I don't think there were many people in the theater.
> 
> A couple years back a friend from college days was visiting, and he mentioned that he'd like to watch the movie some time. I told him I thought he might like it. On a free evening I checked my streaming sources and found I needed to pay Apple a few bucks, so I did. Watching it with him was a different experience. I got more out of the movie because I had seen it before, and he thought it was so funny in places that the laughter was contagious. So now I remember the movie more fondly than I did originally.


Now you are intriguing me.  Definitely will check it out. Thanks!


----------



## LSXPhotog (Sep 16, 2020)

So I really think this is cool. I'm seeing a lot of other people thinking it's cool...it's unique, practical, affordable, and offers something that no other camera has right now...these will sell very well.


----------



## Philip V (Sep 16, 2020)

I’d love one for concerts! Maybe this could pass the strict security. It does not scream camera at all. Hopefully it’s silent.


----------



## hachu21 (Sep 16, 2020)

Philip V said:


> I’d love one for concerts! Maybe this could pass the strict security. It does not scream camera at all. Hopefully it’s silent.


I wouldn't set high expectation for low light use. Small sensor + dim lense don't left much hope on this side.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Sep 16, 2020)

??? So corporates are now barging into crowd funding...hmmm...it's not the intention of crowd funding to help corps...but to help the little guy develope great ideas so they can compete with the likes of Canon.


----------



## Philip V (Sep 16, 2020)

hachu21 said:


> I wouldn't set high expectation for low light use. Small sensor + dim lense don't left much hope on this side.


I agree. But I guess it's better than nothing. I wouldn't buy this just for that purpose though. This would be great for those with extra cash who can find multiple uses for this.


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 16, 2020)

GMCPhotographics said:


> ??? So corporates are now barging into crowd funding...hmmm...it's not the intention of crowd funding to help corps...but to help the little guy develope great ideas so they can compete with the likes of Canon.



They have been for a while now, but usually not as blatant as this  A positive way of looking at this that it seems to allow relatively crazy things to get developed and produced.
It still feels a bit wrong to me, for the reasons you mention.


----------



## Fran Decatta (Sep 16, 2020)

bbasiaga said:


> I see what they are going for there....could be interesting. Looks like it records as you view, and then you can take screen caps.
> 
> I'm curious too...only available in Japan, but the ads contain a lot of Caucasians and scenes from around the world. I'd be interested to understand the psychology and sociology behind that.
> 
> -Brian




I thought exactly the same! Japanese are a very special society in many ways, after all.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2020)

bbasiaga said:


> I see what they are going for there....could be interesting. Looks like it records as you view, and then you can take screen caps.
> 
> I'm curious too...only available in Japan, but the ads contain a lot of Caucasians and scenes from around the world. I'd be interested to understand the psychology and sociology behind that.
> 
> -Brian


I like it and could be quite useful for saying magnifying a piece of paper / article especially if you're got eye issues, e.g., short sightness, etc. Must say I am impressed with Canon's change of direction, being forceful, trying things out and getting things done / executed, my wish was that Nikon to be less stubborn and be the same as Canon.


----------



## Fischer (Sep 16, 2020)

cayenne said:


> Interesting concept, but wow...I just have problems imagining getting "that" excited about soccer games.
> I've tried watching them, but ugh...boring.
> You often seem to go MOST of the game time with no scoring...games can end in a tie??
> And for some reason, the time of the time seems rather arbitrary....the games over...OOPS, nope, for some unexplained reason we're going to add what seems to be random amounts of time left to keep playing.
> ...


Off topic warning: Without getting too technical, if you study sports philosophy its evident why soccer is the most popular sports in the world: because its is played all over the field and what any given player does on either side affects the entirety of the gameplay. So all spectators can throughout the game follow and identify themselves directly with the role and actions of any of the players they choose or like - because they are all "active" in the game even when far from the ball. No other sports matches this. Basket ball for instance has players rushing from one end to the other, many other sports are played individually and again on each side of a divide etc. When Ice Hockey was dying they studied soccer and copied its most important rule; offside, that helps spread the game across the field. Ice Hocky gained hugely in popularity afterwards - so this is not just a theory. VAR btw is thus a disaster as it removes the intimacy of the game from the spectators who can love or hate the referee but have no relationship with the VAR. I believe it will be very hurtful for the game's popularity in the long term.


----------



## cayenne (Sep 16, 2020)

Fischer said:


> Off topic warning: Without getting too technical, if you study sports philosophy its evident why soccer is the most popular sports in the world: because its is played all over the filed and what any given player does on either side affects the entirety of the gameplay. So all spectators can throughout the game follow and identify themselves directly with the role and actions of any of the players they choose or like - because they are all "active" in the game even when far from the ball. No other sports matches this. Basket ball for instance has players rushing from one end to the other, many other sports are played individually and again on each side of a divide etc. When Ice Hockey was dying they studied soccer and copied its most important rule; offside, that helps spread the game across the field. Ice Hocky gained hugely in popularity afterwards - so this is not just a theory. VAR btw is thus a disaster as it removes the intimacy of the game from the spectators who can love or hate the referee but have no relationship with the VAR. I believe it will be very hurtful for the game's popularity in the long term.



Yeah, but soccer doesn't have the same thrill of very real potential bodily injury.
I mean, part of the reason they watch NASCAR is for the wrecks....same for football I guess.


But seriously, to each his own....it was just an observation based on this ad having SO much screen time for soccer vs any other activity showing the cameras potential usage scenarios.


----------

